# New here!



## sarracenia

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forums so just wanted to introduce myself! 

My name's Sarah, I'm 37, and I'm just 5w+2d -- due in February 2017. I had a missed twin miscarriage last fall at 10 weeks, so I'm thrilled -- and nervous -- to finally be pregnant again.

Anyone else trying to have their first baby over 35? Looking forward to meeting you all!

Sarah


----------



## Believer43

Hi Sarah, 
Congratulations!!!! I am not trying for my first but instead my first in 12 years. I am also new to the group and Ttc again at 35 years old so I just wanted to say hello. 

-Lei


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi Sarah :wave:

Congratulations :) I'm also 37 (38 aug...) and due in February (4th) 

I've also have my daughter who is nearly 6 so it's been a while and a lot has changed in maternity care already so it's like starting over again! 

Have you had any appointments yet? x


----------



## SamerSue

Hi Sarah! I'm Samantha, and I'm 36 (37 in August). I'm expecting my first child in February 2017. :)


----------



## bumbleberry

SamerSue said:


> Hi Sarah! I'm Samantha, and I'm 36 (37 in August). I'm expecting my first child in February 2017. :)

Bump buddies!! When are you due in feb? I noticed on your ticker you're very close to me :) I'm due 4th feb


----------



## SamerSue

I'm due February 5th! Yay!


----------



## vix1972

Thought I would say Hi, I am 43 and a grandmother to a 7 month old princess. It was over 20 years ago that I had my daughter! I am due on 5th Feb. 10 weeks today and having the harmony test tomorrow


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya, im 37 will be 38 when Babe arrives.

I'm due Feb 17th, I have a daughter who's 2.5 so im kinda used to the sleepless nights.

Congrats everyone here's to a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## Clever.Name

hi everyone! I'll be 39 in August, and about 9 weeks with baby #3!! Due Feb 15


----------

